# mites or quilling



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you know the difference between mites and quilling. Sugar is itching a lot and I also notice more and more quills coming off of her. She has not had a full bath before. Just foot baths as needed. I have her on a liner in her cage to try to prevent mites, but before I got her the first few weeks of life she spent at the pet store on recycled bedding. How long will quilling last? I am really wanting to bond with her more but she cannot stand for me to hold her. She wriggles and wriggles until I just have to put her down. I am hoping after this is all done I can hold her. Would it be okay to put a heating pad in my lap to encourage her to sit there?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she's under 4 months old she's probably quilling.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

At her age, she's most likely quilling. You can get a black cloth, and roll her around in it, flipping her over onto her back. Bits of dry skin will fall off and you can look and see if any "flakes" are moving. It's not the most surest way, but it's a good quick and easy do-it @ home way when there are no other signs.

Now, you can try giving her a full bath with aveeno and adding some vit e into the water during the rinse, or flax oil directly onto her back. It'll help moisturize and make her feel a little better. I use flaxseed oil since I also add about 3 drops of the capsule into my hedgie's food, then use the rest of the capsule on his back.


----------

